# Second Hand Report



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

A buddy of mine who works in lower Manahattan took a walk into Battery Park at lunch time. He saw a 40" striper that had been landed by a woman. The best part it she said she had a better day on Sunday!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings davehunt!

There's no doubt the Hudson has some huge fish. David and I were planning a P&S Fish-In in April but we cancelled it due to cold water temperatures. The HRFA-NJ boys had a tournament the week before our scheduled weekend, and of 25 fish entered only one was caught from the shore.

We're dead set on hitting the Hudson this Fall, when some really huge fish are caught from the piers and shore. Hopefully you'll be able to join us -- we could use a local boy, even if you're just a part-timer!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Can you guys keep me posted for yall's Fall Get2Gether.....Got family up there,and wouldn't mind takin a chance with them Hudsen cows,and seeing family!


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

dave,

My buddy and his friends who fish BP quite a bit always have a good run mid-may to mid-june. I'm fishing mainly the island this year but last year around this time, we had at least 8 fish over 40" in about 2 hours. It's just not my cup of tea anymore as I enjoy the open beaches and jetties out east these days.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

addict,

I agree, I much prefer fishing from a beach. I live within walking distance of Gravesend Bay but almost never fish there, it's a hassle. I'd rather get in the car and head to Staten Island.


----------

